# Java1.6 With 32 Bit



## loganathan.s (Nov 6, 2008)

Hai 

I am new to mac os. i developed a java application in windows. now i want to migrate to mac. so required java1.6 with 32 bit. in my mac machine i m using the version 10.5.5. its already installed with java 64bit that is jdk1.6.0_7.I Checked with s/w update to find java1.6 for 32 bit still i didn't find any links for java1.6 32 bit for mac os... 

kindly please some one could help me..
thanks 
:sigh:


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't do much Java programming, but I don't see why you'd need the 32-bit version. Since Java compiles to bytecode instead of machine code, do you really need to care about 32-bit versus 64-bit? I'd expect the bytecode to be the same between a 32-bit and 64-bit Java compiler.

BTW, Apple releases the Mac version of Java, so they'd be the ones who would have any other versions. You can check Apple's site and see if either their download section or developer tools has a 32-bit version. Although I still kinda wonder why you would need a 32-bit version over a 64-bit version...


----------



## loganathan.s (Nov 6, 2008)

yes i need java 32bit version because i am using a lib file for java which supports only 32 os.. so it will not run in 64 bit..i am still searching for "java1.6 32 bit MacOs" and struggling ... thank you


----------

